

Ask YC: How many fair percentage for Hacker and Non Hacker? - fuad

I start startup with my friends, i am the only hacker, two other guy is designer and marketer. Our product is in development phase.<p>All technical thing handled by me, survey and choose right technology, choose right hosting, code, set up server, maintain code and server.<p>Right now, we are all (three) have same company stock. Is this fair for me?
======
fuad
Update: Our product is social site.

designer do html/css (absolutely he can't code, if he need javascript ui he
asked me to do it) and marketer (his job is send email, facebook message to
potential user, answer user email, writing help document).

Sometimes i feel i am the only one who work hard, I have worked in three
months, site is ready for private beta except it still look ugly, designer
have not finished. Marketer absolutely has not do anything.

~~~
statikpulse
Being the only hacker I can understand you are working very hard to get the
project off the ground. Keep in mind that eventually as or project come closer
to launch, you may find you require level of effort go down, and their go up
quite a bit.

------
michael_dorfman
Sounds fair to me, based on the information you've given. Do you think you're
contributing significantly more to the success of the project than the other
two? If so, that could signal a problem.

------
ssharp
Set it up equally and make sure your vesting clauses protect each owner's
shares/rights in case a founder leaves or stops contributing during the first
couple years.

------
sosueme
Have you all contributed equal start up capital?

~~~
fuad
Yeah, we contribute equal capital.

~~~
bigtoga
Next question: Do you feel that they work as hard/effectively as you and will
provide as much value to the company?

~~~
fuad
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=191849>

